
Museum of Fruit Stickers - bookofjoe
https://www.instagram.com/fruit_stickers/
======
bookofjoe
Back story here: [https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/surprising-artistry-
of...](https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/surprising-artistry-of-fruit-
stickers)

